# How to sell my photos?



## LaurenElle (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope this is in the right section but I'm trying to earn money to buy a laptop.

I mostly take photos of flowers and food and I like macro photography.

How would I sell my photos to earn money? It seems like people only make money doing portraits or wedding photography but I'm sure I'm wrong.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 19, 2011)

1. Create a watermark
2. Take photos.
3. Watermark photos nice and big, right in the middle so nobody steals em.
4. Start Facebook business page.
5. ?
6. Profit.

Its just that easy.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 19, 2011)

dup


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 19, 2011)

This is a troll, right?

However much I think you're joking, just in case you really mean it, let me ask you this:with millions of dslrs being sold every year and zillions of stock photos on the web, why should anyone buy pictures from you?


----------



## Kbmartie (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont know about where you live, but in my town we have festivals all the time and people can set up photo booths. I would try that, I know a lot of people that make money that way, especially when it is local photography.


----------



## LaurenElle (Apr 19, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> This is a troll, right?
> 
> However much I think you're joking, just in case you really mean it, let me ask you this:with millions of dslrs being sold every year and zillions of stock photos on the web, why should anyone buy pictures from you?


 
Um NO I'm not a troll. And I didn't say anything about selling anything on the web..


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 20, 2011)

LaurenElle said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > This is a troll, right?
> ...



Well, the little kids on the corner set up a stand and sell lemonade and a friend of mine opened a restaurant.
It all depends on your own resources, whether there is a market for what you can sell and how good you are - all compared to everyone esle's products.

But since you don't seem to know anything about photography and haven't yet shown the ability to make saleable pictures, my guess is that your chances are relatively slim.


----------



## Xyloz (Apr 20, 2011)

I am thinking about starting up, supply and demand my friend, Stradawhovious is right if your photography is at the standard and quality needed to get paid people will ask you to do weddings and all sorts you need to start out with the software and hardware you need the rest is litterally up to you.

All you need is a DSLR and Photoshop the rest can be done through marketing strategy, for example.

Charges and fees set them out for your shoots on your face book info section and then people know where to start haggling and dealing for certai types of shoots. Make the page look professional and people will come..

So far as a newby I have shot 3 bands including Bowling For Soup and done studio photography including, Glamour, Nude photography and Commercial for a Magazine.

Everything is down to being able to communicate, being it with a Manager of a band or a model you need to be professional and people will take you seriously if you lolly gag or waiver they will cut the legs from under you and sell you short.*http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/78623.html*


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 20, 2011)

To be fair, I was being facetious.  The liklihood of you selling your photos is virtually nil.  No offense, but based on what you have posted in the past, and what you say you are trying to sell, (pictures of flowers and food) unless someone is actually hiring you to take pictures of their flowers and food, I'm afraid you will be **** out of luck.  There are folks here with valid educations in photography and years of professional experience that are producing fantastic, publishable quality images that wouldn't be able to sell random pictures of flowers and food.

You're a highschool Senior.  If you want to earn cash for a laptop, my suggestion would be to get a job at McDonalds.


----------



## Jeatley (Apr 20, 2011)

I like it when people get tough!


----------



## LaurenElle (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow I was just asking a question. I have a part time job and I don't plan on selling photography for a living or anything like that. All I was wondering is if I could earn extra cash by doing that. Also I obviously don't know anything about photography seeing as I'm new to this and taking a class..


----------



## Xyloz (Apr 20, 2011)

*http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/78623.htmlStradawhovious thats very incorrect, a professional by defenition **a person who performs commercially in a field typically reserved for hobbyists or amateurs. Even a high school student can become a professional photographer, you have to remember that academics are only granted credit over work experience at anything over level 6 AKA Degree Level.

So LaurenElle set yourself up a Facebook, and a free web site there are numerous hosts.
Get a good DSLR camera they come with CRAW software.
If you are in education;
Get Photoshop Education Edition which is 80% cheaper than Business about £150
(If in education the EULA grants trading under education)
Or if not Get GIMP(GNU Image Manipulation Program)

**And then build up your kit from there, but don't pigeon hole yourself try other photography too, people will come to you if you advertise yourself professionally and cheaply as a student, be professional about your attitude and you will find experience comes with time.

If you want to be a respected photographer you need to understand the first part of being successful is being Bonafide.
Finally if funding is an issue local councils and educational establishments not to mention young people support programs can help with funding if that is an issue.

If photography is a serious consideration it's only going to be as successful as the effort you put in thats my honest opinion on the matter.
*


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 20, 2011)

Xyloz said:


> *Stradawhovious thats very incorrect, a professional by defenition a person who performs commercially in a field typically reserved for hobbyists or amateurs. Even a high school student can become a professional photographer*


*


Yeah, you're probably right. I'm sure she will make a mint selling amateur pictures of random flowers and food with no training, no experience and very little knowledge of photography as a whole.... be it in person or on the intrawebz. Nobody on the webz is taking amateur pictures of flowers and food, so there aren't already 10 million hands in that cookie jar. 

Good luck OP, and please let us know when you break your first $1,000 in sales! I bet you will have that laptop by next week!

:er: (yep... you guessed it.... once again being facetious)

To Xyloz. Please feel free to read the OPs post again, then ask youself what the liklihood is of selling very amateur images of flowers and food.

To the OP.... I can appreciate the fact that some people here are building your hopes of making money at photography at your current level, but the chances are slim. Is it possible? Sure! Is it probable based on the current situation as you've laid it out? Not really.*


----------



## KmH (Apr 20, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> If you want to earn cash for a laptop, my suggestion would be to get a job at McDonalds.


Concur.

Photos of flowers and food are not the kind of photos most people buy.

*85% of* *all the photos that sell*, have people in them, and most of those are bought by the people in the photos. The remaining 15% of photos then are the landscapes, fine art, sports, cars, architecture, abstracts, nature, food, and flowers shots. 

Which is why so most working photographers do portraits or wedding photography.

You can reach a much larger market online, than you can locally, but either way you need some other skills beyond photography. Market/advertise/promote/sales skills for example.Locally you would likely do best with sales of nicely mat/framed prints.

Perhaps you've heard the saying, "to make money, you have to spend money." That is part of what being in business for yourself is all about. You have to spend money to start a business, even a part-time business.


----------



## NiciMarie (Apr 20, 2011)

Is there a local coffee shop or deli in your area?  I have some of my scenic and flower shots matted and framed in two local shops, and occasionally, maybe every three months or so, one will sell.  It's not something I do to make a living off of, but it's nice to have your name and business out there.  Plus the look great displayed!


----------



## mayhem7 (Apr 20, 2011)

If I were you, I would try to sell them at a Stock-Photo page (Like: iStock or BigStock), or I would open a gallery on the net, and sell them there. (Like this place: photo-editing.net) It's fairly easy to put up. The hard thing is getting traffic. A FB page might be an idea, but be sure to have a real site to link to, so people can see some real content, and not just the little FB pictures.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeatley said:


> I like it when people get tough!



So do I. But there is a big difference between tough and stupid. 




Stradawhovious said:


> Xyloz said:
> 
> 
> > *Stradawhovious thats very incorrect, a professional by defenition a person who performs commercially in a field typically reserved for hobbyists or amateurs. Even a high school student can become a professional photographer*
> ...


*

Facetious and stupid, imho. If you can predict the art market, you should play in it. You may make more than in the stock market, lol. But with quite a few years of experience in it, I wouldn't play that game. I've seen everything and anything sell under the assumption that it was art and I see no reason the OP can't try his/her luck at it.

You (and a few others) are reacting as an adult who thinks things in life should be rational. They rarely are and should the OP play it right, sales could be made. People love to help a high-schooler that wants to help him/herself is one thought. Another is that my wife, who should know better, has bought the cheesiest of photos while on vacation somewhere from some starving artist, lol.


OP = Go for it. Set yourself a lemonade type stand selling your photos and see what happens.*


----------



## orljustin (Apr 21, 2011)

LaurenElle said:


> Wow I was just asking a question. I have a part time job and I don't plan on selling photography for a living or anything like that. All I was wondering is if I could earn extra cash by doing that. Also I obviously don't know anything about photography seeing as I'm new to this and taking a class..



Then, no.  You can't.  Especially seeing as you don't know anything about photography.


----------



## 1holegrouper (Apr 21, 2011)

It is all about promoting yourself. When I go to parties or events and take pictures and offer to send them to those present for free via email I let them know that I have pictures for sale. That is how I have sold prints so far. Making personal connections cuts through all of the negativity out there by those who produce excellent work and put them on "vanity sites" and are discouraged that many look and no one buys.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2011)

1holegrouper said:


> It is all about promoting yourself. When I go to parties or events and take pictures and offer to send them to those present for free via email I let them know that I have pictures for sale. That is how I have sold prints so far. Making personal connections cuts through all of the negativity out there by those who produce excellent work and put them on "vanity sites" and are discouraged that many look and no one buys.


----------



## LaurenElle (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks everyone for the answer =]


----------



## Xyloz (Apr 21, 2011)

Strad to be fair, 
Have you seen the dire quality of some of the amateur photographers that parade as pro?

I think IMHO, high priced cameras/software does not a good photographer make.
Takes hands on practice even with a second hand camera and the GIMP and everyone starts out crap some get better and some don't but they still both make money.

For example of a shoot I did briefly in the planning stages of a modelling shoot I trend to experiment on myself first to get the effect I am after right, This is one of my rough cuts and I mean rough but shows kind of what you can doo in the free software if you research and understand, because degree level means doing your own research.

All sizes | Steam Punk at heart | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

It's nothing too fancy but planning is important and if you wanna get good photos the same applies.
So Lauren if you wanna get cracking as a photographer ebay a cheap DSLR and get the GIMP on a ****ty lappy and get practicing.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 22, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Facetious and stupid, imho. If you can predict the art market, you should play in it. You may make more than in the stock market, lol. But with quite a few years of experience in it, I wouldn't play that game. I've seen everything and anything sell under the assumption that it was art and I see no reason the OP can't try his/her luck at it.


 
So its stupid to believe that someone that admits they don't have the first clue about how to take photographs probably isn't going to have good luck selling low quality images of flowers and food?

Then I guess I'm just a ****ing idiot. Oh well.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 22, 2011)

It's ok Strada, I agree with you


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 22, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> So its stupid to believe that someone that admits they don't have the first clue about how to take photographs probably isn't going to have good luck selling low quality images of flowers and food?
> 
> Then I guess I'm just a ****ing idiot. Oh well.


 

Yes it is. There are as many people claiming to be gods who are actually worthless as people claiming to be worthless who happen not to be... Jumping to conclusions is always stupid.

Take a look at his thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/242035-i-think-flowers-nice.html  This person has a lot more potential than most people I see on this forum. Maybe you need to watch the movie "Pecker." Yes, it is a parody but the best parodies come from real life BS.


----------



## LaurenElle (Apr 22, 2011)

Xyloz said:


> Strad to be fair,
> Have you seen the dire quality of some of the amateur photographers that parade as pro?
> 
> I think IMHO, high priced cameras/software does not a good photographer make.
> ...


 

I guess I have to practice a lot more then..I have experience with Photoshop. I've been using it for about 5 years now but learning my DSLR might take awhile to get everything down


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2011)

FiveAlarmPhotography said:


> Wow, there are some really rude people that post on here.


Welcome to real life.  :er:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 22, 2011)

FiveAlarmPhotography said:


> Wow, there are some really rude people that post on here.


 There's some really stoopid people that post on here as well, but we aren't allowed to actually point that out  Are we?


----------



## Xyloz (Apr 22, 2011)

> I guess I have to practice a lot more then..I have experience with Photoshop. I've been using it for about 5 years now but learning my DSLR might take awhile to get everything down



Your photoshop skills are worthless as a photographer.
Camera skills are better here is why.

"Oh there is a man in my image in the back ground I don't want him there"
You now have a choice either;
Take photo now and spend 5-15 minutes of clone stamp and healing bursh ****ing about.
VS 
"Oi mate can you just move to the left a bit.. cheers".

Everything in the image is controlled by you, YOUR the photographer YOUR in charge it's YOUR image I can't make it clearer than that.

Secondly your photos have to sell the idea, what idea??  The idea in your head!

Here is one Idea I will force into your head and I want you to tell me the emotion.
You are to picture this as you read only building and placing in objects as I tell you.

It's blackness,
Slightly below center lone pile of dirt with a poor excuse of a rose withering away stands solitary in the darkness, light only by dim spotlight that casts it's shadow into the darkness.

It's a blue rose and although the colours are vivid the signs of age are clear to see, and there is browning round the edges and no leafs to speak of the stem has signs of age aswell the thorns are dull and withered.
.
The shot is from 'profile' slightly above and if it was a film it would probably be slowly panning out and fading away but in this photo the rose is cearly shown surrounded in the distance by darkness alone and dying.

What is the emotion, if you think anything along the lines of sad, lonesome and depressing then everything you need to know about being a good photographer is right there in front of you, that what you have just pictured is an idea, a visualisation of an image, a story built into  a moment and that moment is what you have to recreate.

So you use a low powered lamp with a tube of paper wrapped round celetaped to something high up

A plastice rose, Bluetack to hold the rose up firm
a cigarette lighter (to burn the rose slightly to make it look aged and light the cigarette)
a pair of scissors
A pile of soil 
A room with good curtains
And obviously as priorly mentioned a cigarette for the volumetric light.

Voila, no post work, And you can repeat the shoot using many different flowers without photoshop just pull the rose out the bluetack and put another one in.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 23, 2011)

Are we getting to that point in the thread where every begins to show off their own work with false humility?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 23, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> Are we getting to that point in the thread where every begins to show off their own work with false humility?



Well I guess we are now.  It was supposed to be a surprise.  Jeez.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 23, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> There's some really stoopid people that post on here as well, but we aren't allowed to actually point that out Are we?



Depends on who you call we.  Some people are allowed, while others get scolded.  Funny how that works.  

It seems we are all allowed our opinion..... as long as its the right one.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 23, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> It seems we are all allowed our opinion..... as long as its the right one.


...or the "nice" one. *shrugs*


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 23, 2011)

I like flowers to plant, sunsets to watch, and I have shot pics of both, I have sold a photo of each situation. Both though a stock agency  in the late 1970's when stock agencies were few and far between and long before they started saying........we don't want anymore flowers, sunsets, clouds, leaves in the fall,  mountains, cute animals or cute bugs.  Shooting good stock that does sell, doesn't include the aforementioned list, unless you have a shot of a cute bug on a leaf riding on the back of a cute animal into the cloudy sunset as it sets behind the mountains covered in flowers.


----------



## zpyra (Nov 11, 2011)

LaurenElle said:


> How would I sell my photos to earn money?



Hi Ellen. I would definately try uploading my photos on for example www.dreamstime.com It is a picture agency online where you can upload your images and sell them. You dont get much for every image but it is always something. I get between 1-12 dollars per sold image... Every image can sell many times... 

Works well for me. Good luck!


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 11, 2011)

Just about sums it up. There are way too many people with point and shoot ideals thinking they are amazing. One in a million is a good shot for them. If you keep strong and keep pushing yourself, you will get some recognition and, what you do after that is entirely up to you. A good website with easy navigation and purchase facilities is a good way to go if you are more focussed on selling your own imagination and vision but, for strictly commercial purposes you are better off uploading your work onto a stock library and taking the commission. It really is a tough game to play and only the strong survive. People will only see you if you show yourself to them. No-one will see you if you don't exist. Build a portfolio and carry it with you everywhere. you over-hear someone talking about needing a photographer (and it does happen a lot) pull them to one side and show them your work. If they like what you do and you are confident in your abilities, you will get the job. Have some faith in yourself and ignore the negative comments. Pay mind to them but don't let them take over you. Good luck.


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 11, 2011)

Buy a camera, push a buttom..........a few days later you're a photographer. That's how it works around here.
And by all means, put your kids images on here every single day, 2 and 3 times a day, while you ask for advice ( But what you really want is someone to tell you how cute " your little guy" is) . Babies: Moms with cameras can't wait to show off their little darlings, like the world is interested. 7 billion people in the world, but everyone wants to see yours, because you now have a camera. lol
We see more babies than the delivery room at Womens hospitals, but everyday there is more..............Joy!
Yes, I love the photo forum. What I love most about the photo forum is that it shows me exactly what I do not want to do with a camera.


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2011)

zpyra said:


> LaurenElle said:
> 
> 
> > How would I sell my photos to earn money?
> ...


Thank you for diging up this 6 month old thread.

The photos you have on Dreamstime don't get sold. They get rented. Actually, what the users buy is called a use license. 

The use license defines exactly how the buyer can, and cannot, use the photo they license.

Dreamstimes use license info: http://www.dreamstime.com/aboutimages



> ]*Using our regular RF license you CAN:*
> 
> - illustrate websites
> - decorate you home or office
> ...


----------



## Walter100 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not sure that I agree with people that recommend creating websites and watermarks. Even if you may have a decent contact or two that you can pitch to its time consuming and websites cost money to run. 
I'd say you're better off finding a photography site, I shoot news and features, getting into making photo-essays on human rights. Friend recommended Demotix to me and I think I will post to them, photography isn't a f/t job for me so it suits me that they do the pitching and the hosting on their site. 
Have you guys checked them out? 
Demotix.com | The Street Wire


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 22, 2011)

Walter100 said:


> I'm not sure that I agree with people that recommend creating websites and watermarks. Even if you may have a decent contact or two that you can pitch to its time consuming and websites cost money to run.
> I'd say you're better off finding a photography site, I shoot news and features, getting into making photo-essays on human rights. Friend recommended Demotix to me and I think I will post to them, photography isn't a f/t job for me so it suits me that they do the pitching and the hosting on their site.
> Have you guys checked them out?
> Demotix.com | The Street Wire


So you've read the first post but nothing more?
Why not read the whole thing before putting up spam?


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 28, 2011)

this thread is awesome, for so many different reasons.  

Yesterday, I woke up and though, "you know what, I want to buy some random pictures of flowers and food, that I can't just buy for $1 at wal-mart or ikea."

Then, I wondered "is there a place on the internet that I can sell my pictures, it would be awesome if someone provided a link to one of those!"

What's next, could someone make a lensbaby type accessory out of gaffers tape and diopters that I could pay them for?  I think that might be asking too much from one thread.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 28, 2011)

PatyVilassa said:


> Go to Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more



awesome!  Thanks!  Now, do you know where I can find a lensbaby type attachment made from gaffers tape, that I can buy in a variety of colors?  If so, that smoldering smile and these valuable links might just convince me to propose marriage, even considering the long distance relationship type thing.


----------



## flashyinteractive (Dec 15, 2011)

There are a few sites that allow you sell your photos, for example, istockphoto.com.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 15, 2011)




----------

